# Old Bay



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2020)

Well if your from Maryland you know all about Old Bay and Maryland to be exact Baltimore is the beginning home of Old Bay. Now there is something new coming from the Old Bay line in about 30 days they will be selling Old Bay Hot Sauce.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jan 30, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Well if your from Maryland you know all about Old Bay and Maryland to be exact Baltimore is the beginning home of Old Bay. Now there is something new coming from the Old Bay line in about 30 days they will be selling Old Bay Hot Sauce.
> 
> Warren



First batch is sold out. People on E-bay want 50.00 a bottle for it. I'll wait a month.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2020)

I saw the first ad for it last night on TV. Didn't know it was already out anywhere.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jan 30, 2020)

It sold out in under a hour. 








						When will Old Bay restock its new limited edition hot sauce?
					

"We have fans that get Old Bay tattooed on their body ... it shouldn't have come as a surprise that the new sauce would sell out so quickly," a McCormick representative said.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## clifish (Jan 30, 2020)

I too will wait for it to hit the shelves here in NY.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

Steve H said:


> First batch is sold out. People on E-bay want 50.00 a bottle for it. I'll wait a month.


Don't you know...it's vintage or rare!  Just like all the thousands of pieces of cast iron on Ebay. I'll wait right along with you,  prolly more than a month tho 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jan 30, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Don't you know...it's vintage or rare!  Just like all the thousands of pieces of cast iron on Ebay. I'll wait right along with you,  prolly more than a month tho
> 
> Ryan



I'm betting it will longer then a month too.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2020)

Yea it all depends on how its made and where the components come from.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Jan 30, 2020)

Ah now I understand what I heard... Thank you!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 30, 2020)

it sure does sound good, I will definitely try it, but like the others i'll wait a while.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2020)

Sweet, I think a bottle will find a home in the pantry for sure!  If you haven't tried it, a tsp or 2 of old bay in sausage cream gravy for biscuits and gravy is Pure Perfection!

12oz breakfast sausage, seared and crumbled while cooking, I use a fork and knife
When crumbled sausage has a nice sear all around, add 1/4c flour & butter and cook the flour for a bit.  Then add:
2C Milk
1C Cream
Cook med low heat till it thickens and rolls - then back to low simmer
Season with 1-2 tsp old bay, 1tsp rubbed sage, salt & pepper.....generously pour over a fresh baked biscuits and add an SSup egg or two........Bingo?


----------



## buzzy (Jan 30, 2020)

Sounds bangin but will wait to.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 30, 2020)

I've been using this more often than the regular.My Tot addiction lead me to the 30% less sodium, as the Tots already have sodium in them.The regular is too salty on the Tots for the amount of flavor I seek.
Mix some in a bottle of Frank's?


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 30, 2020)

I’ll have to have a few bottles to stash. I’ll be waiting for retail price though lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for the like jcam it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm with Moto , mix it with some Franks  while you wait .


----------



## Fade2Blacc (Feb 2, 2020)

Thats literally all it is. Franks Red Hot and Old Bay Seasoning


----------

